# Quartz Subway Tile



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to be starting a couple showers in a week or so that will both be done in a white Quartz subway tile.

I've never played around with Quartz.....other than watching countertops being installed.

I really like the look of these tiles, and the idea of a low-maintenance, yet aesthetically attractive tile.

Question is....
How is Quartz to work with?

I assume it will cut just fine with the Razor....
But will I be able to customize my design by slicing and dicing their stock sizes?
More specifically......
Will I be able to use my slow speed grinder and diamond abrasive wheels to chamfer or polish it like I would natural stone?

Any other advice?

Thanks in advance,
Jonathan


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I've done silestone countertop on a guest house previous residence. Not sure exactly what you have. I assume most techniques will be similar to granite. When you say natural stone, there's wide variety of hardness.

What slow speed grinder you have? Also diamonds are improving vastly in past few years. Hybrids/ceramic filled/dry etc. 

So the Quartz is probably a mixture of synthetics (resins) the pads may burn surface when polishing, do you have wet polisher?

Also, I left some slabs outside in the sun for months, it was brown and it faded drastically, not sure if that issue was corrected.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've had trouble with the resins gumming up the diamond blades---have a dressing stone handy or an old brick to clean up the blade---


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like I may not get to try them out.
(late design change)

I was looking forward to it.

Thanks though.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

If you can get a piece, try it out for future use to know going in how to work with it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I had a lot of the cuts chipping with quartz. Thin cuts broke apart. The product came from Vietnam.


----------



## ronkeddy11 (Mar 2, 2015)

In my last project we have worked with quartz subway for kitchen backsplash and it looks lovely.


----------

